# Nährstoffabbau durch Teichpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

als Teichnewbie möchte ich Euch ein paar kleinere Fragen stellen und hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Damit Ihr eine bessere Übersicht bekommt, stelle ich Euch kurz meinen Teich vor.

Teich:
GFK-Fertigteich mit ca. 3500ltr.
Technik:
Pumpe Aquamax 12000 (Skimmer an Saugseite angeschlossen)
Filter Biotec 10 mit 25W UV-Lampe
Pflanzen:
Im Randbereich ca. 25 Teichpflanzen. In der tieferen Zone 4 Seerosen.

Leider habe ich für den Aussenbereich und für die Randzone Rheinkies mit einer 16-32er Körnung genommen, den ich im Nachhinein als viel zu grob ansehe.
Die Planzen haben es schwer durch den Kies durchzuwachsen, erstaunlich, dass es viele dennoch schaffen.

Nun zu den Problemen:

1. Wachstum der Pflanzen im Randbereich.
2. Fadenalgen ( vermutlich aus Stahl oder so )

Ich habe vor, den Kies im Randbereich gegen feineren Kies oder Pflanzgranulat auszutauschen und wesentlich mehr Pflanzen einsetzen. 
Auf den Einsatz von Pflanzerde würde ich wegen des Nähstoffeintrages gerne verzichten.

Welchen Körnung bzw. welches Pflanzgranulat würdet Ihr empfehlen ?

Weiter habe ich gelesen, dass bestimmte Wasserpflanzen den Algen die Nähstoffe entziehen können. Stimmt das und wenn ja, welche Pflanzen eignen sich dazu besonders ?

Ebenfalls habe ich gesehen, dass man hinter den Filter eine Nachklärstufe einbauen kann, die von unten angeströmt wird
( unten Kies, nach oben hin feiner werdend und schließlich mit den oben erwähnten Pflanzen besetzt )
Das würde die in meinem Teich spärlichen Möglichkeiten für Pflanzen wesentlich erweitern. 

Ist dies sinnvoll, oder wird der Abbau der Nährstoffe durch Pflanzen überbewertet?


So, nun habe ich Euch genug Lesestoff gegeben und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ach ja, ich hätte auch lieber einen größeren Folienteich, 
aber meine bessere Hälfte killt mich wenn ich den Garten erneut umgraben würde 

Danke im Voraus

Andreas aus Speyer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

das mit den Pflanzen als Konkurrenz für die Algen stimmt. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Pflanzen, die derart begierig alle Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser aufnehmen, dass mit ihnen sogar Kläranlagen betreiben kann. Bauernhöfe im Aussenbereich haben oft eine solche 'Schilfkläranlage' weil es unmöglich ist sie ans örtliche Kanalnetz anzuschließen.

Die wichtigsten Pflanzen für diese Kläranlagen sind die heimische Wasserschwertlilie, das __ Schilf und der __ Rohrkolben. Die beiden letzteren sind problematisch in Folienteichen, in Deinem GFK-Becken aber problemlos zu halten. Daneben gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe geeignete Pflanzen. Am besten Du machst mal in Google eine Suche zu  'Schilfkläranlage'.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo  Werner, danke für den Tip.

allerdings habe ich im Teich kein Platz um ausreichend Planzen unterzubringen, ist halt ein GFK Teich.

Ich hätte mir gedacht, ausserhalb ein ca. 2m² große und ca. 60cm tiefe Pflanzzone zu schaffen, die von meinem Filterausgang gespeist von unten angeströmt wird ( unten Kies, oben Substrat mit der von Dir empfohlenen Beflanzung), der Überlauf soll dann wieder in den Teich zurück laufen. 

Ist es dann auch noch problematisch die Abdichtung mit Folie zu machen ? Ist ja immerhin ca, 40cm Kies über der Folie.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas,

__ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben treiben Pfeilwurzeln senkrecht nach unten, für die sind 40 cm ein Klacks und über Folie können sie nur lachen. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Hi Nymphaion,

ist es grundsätzlich der Fall das __ Rohrkolben die Folie durchbored? Habe gehört das es zig unterschiedliche arten geben soll. Habe überlegt den Pflanzkorb mit folie auszulegen, aber wenn der Pflanze dies durchbored, denn ist es nur noch eine Frage der zeit....

Wäre schade, würde ungern auf die Pflanzen verzichten. Gibt es denn andere Pflanzen die mann mit vorsicht geniessen soll?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hallo andreas,

wie bereits gesagt - pflanzen nehmen den algen nährstoffe weg - eigentlich jede pflanze - je schnell und großwachsender desto mehr. welche sorten besonders gut sind hat werner ja schon gesagt.

solltest du wirklich in erwägung ziehen einen pflanzenfilter separat zu setzen - dies ist in meinen augen die beste art - sag bescheid - ich baue gerade meinen 3 - und man sollte dabei schon verschiedene dinge beachten - denn so einfach wasser durchlaufen lassen geht spätestens nach 1-2 jahren schief - dann haben die pflanzen alles zugewuchert und nix läuft mehr durch.

ab und ab poste ich auch mal ein bild von meinem baufortschritt.
http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?p=35446/?q=#35446

die suche bietet auch viel info über pflanzenfilter.


----------

